# Source: Lakers Offer Odom For Artest



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Link


> According to a league source, the Lakers have contacted the Kings regarding Ron Artest and are believed to be offering forward Lamar Odom.
> 
> Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie declined comment on whether the Lakers had called.



Kings would have to throw a filler of Kenny Thomas, Mikki Moore, or SAR to make it happen which makes me not believe the "Source."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I wouldnt mind a Lamar Odom for Artest and Moore trade..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I wouldnt mind a Lamar Odom for Artest and Moore trade..


I'd like that too, but the problem is that this trade doesn't rid us of VladRad or Walton. If Sasha, Moore, Vlad, Walton and Fisher are each making around $5 million per year, is Buss going to want to dole out the money to re-sign Bynum, Artest and Ariza?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I wouldnt mind a Lamar Odom for Artest and Moore trade..


No doubt. It would remove the "soft" label from the Lakers for sure. Then again, I'd have no reason to even remotely like the Lakers with out Odom. It only leaves me VJ who's hard to like if he's not on your team.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

More than likely you would have to take back Kenny Thomas. Do the Kings want to send Artest to their own division!?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Both Odom and Artest are expiring deals, and they know they aren't winning this year so as much as it appears to be it's probably a non-issue.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I just find it hard to believe after the Lakers and a few refs robbed the Kings of a shot at a NBA title a few years back they'd be willing to help out the Lakers in anyway or form.

Also saw in another thread that it's SAR/Artest for Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still really like Odom and want to see how he would do at the SF position next season, but if we can get Artest, I'd much rather do that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

but at the same time a Kevin Martin/Odom tandom is probably more thethal than a Martin/Artest for Sacramento.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If we let Turiaf go were gonna be thin up front and i would very much like to acquire Mikki Moore in the trade to bolster our front court.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The only way we're going to pull this trade is to take Thomas off of their hands. If we don't match the offer sheet for Turiaf, we're going to need a replacement.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The only way we're going to pull this trade is to take Thomas off of their hands. If we don't match the offer sheet for Turiaf, we're going to need a replacement.


Eh, I think I'd rather Odom/Turiaf (at 4 mil) than Artest/Thomas (at 9 mil). If Thomas' contract was only one more year, then maybe. But taking him on for two more years just isn't worth it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Do it! I want Ron Ron in Purple and Gold. I said it in a thread before Kobe + Artest on the perimeter with Bynum down low blocking shots makes this a nasty defensive team. We still wont have any problems scoring. 

Artest will also give us that intimidating prescence that this team needs.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Eh, I think I'd rather Odom/Turiaf (at 4 mil) than Artest/Thomas (at 9 mil). If Thomas' contract was only one more year, then maybe. But taking him on for two more years just isn't worth it.


you're numbers are wrong. Lamar + Turiaf is about 18 mil next year. Artest + Thomas is about 16 mil. The difference is Thomas is useless to us and has a longer contract. But then again, Turiaf would maybe get what . . 10 min /gm. $4+ mill a year is a lot for that.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that Lakers should take this trade in both cases (with SAR or Kenny Thomas as fillers), Artest would be a terrific fit for this Lakers team with his toughness and nasty D. And even SAR or Thomas can help for a few minutes coming off the bench.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Eh, I think I'd rather Odom/Turiaf (at 4 mil) than Artest/Thomas (at 9 mil). If Thomas' contract was only one more year, then maybe. But taking him on for two more years just isn't worth it.


Artest + Thomas = 17 Mil per year

Odom + Tuliaf = 19 Mil per year

You save $2M + 2M lx tax on Artest deal = 4 Mil dollars

ue 4 mil, you can sign Carl Landry.

Landry + Artest + Thomas >>>>> Odom/Tuliaf


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If it's between us taking Thomas or SAR, I think I'd go with Thomas. He's a year younger than SAR (31, compared to 32) and I've just got a feeling that he might have some productivity left in the tank.

Obviously, if Mikki Moore is on the table instead of those two, you have to choose him.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Artest + Thomas = 17 Mil per year
> 
> Odom + Tuliaf = 19 Mil per year
> 
> ...


Dropping some science on all you fools! lol :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I still really like Odom and want to see how he would do at the SF position next season, but if we can get Artest, I'd much rather do that.


The team has tried putting Odom at SF already and he wasn't that great because he can't guard the perimeter and he can't shoot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> The team has tried putting Odom at SF already and he wasn't that great because he can't guard the perimeter and he can't shoot.


Odom came into the league as a SF and was one until 2003. He was damn good too.

Artest is no sharpshooter.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

rons a good guy he aint no cancer

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FD796H08J7w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FD796H08J7w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Undefeated82 said:


> Dropping some science on all you fools! lol :smoothcriminal:


Actually, he's wrong. Because of the luxury tax, Carl Landry would cost $8 million per year, not $4 million.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh, i say go for it.. kenny thomas or SAR are only one extra year. if we do the trade, we won't need to re-sign ariza either.. so technically that could be almost offset. i think vladi wouldn't be that hard to get rid of, especially if a team is desperately in need of a shooter. luke, on the other hand, would be impossible to get rid of.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

moore would be a great backup plays defense scores takes charges and artest would be perfect for the lakers. if the lakers made his move then ill name the lakers the 2009 nba champions even though i dont like em


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "And as my man Sam Amick from The Sacramento Bee points out, retaining Turiaf leaves the Lakers with no hope -- thanks to luxury-tax concerns -- of taking on the extra contract (Kenny Thomas) they'll need to swallow if they can convince the Kings to agree to a swap featuring Lamar Odom and Ron Artest.
> 
> The Lakers' interest, by all accounts, remains hot after their toughness and defense were repeatedly punked in a six-game NBA Finals loss to the Boston Celtics. Word is L.A. believes that any fears about Artest's reliability can be assuaged by the fact that Phil Jackson would be coaching him and that Kobe Bryant would be his teammate. Kobe and Ron-Ron share a mutual respect that suggests no threat to the Lakers' pecking order.
> 
> Insists one source close to the process: "[Lakers owner] Jerry Buss actually likes Ron Artest's game and his personality."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=FA-News-080712


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Doesn't Sac-town like Walton? I thought they were considering Walton and Farmar for Artest some time in the 06-07 season.

Odom and Walton for Artest, Thomas and Shelden Williams

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Sasha Vujacic...Coby Karl/Joe Crawford
SF: Ron Artest...Trevor Ariza...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Pau Gasol...Kenny Thomas
C: Andrew Bynum...Shelden Williams...Chris Mihm

PG: Beno Udrih...Quincy Douby...Sean Singletary
SG: Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia
SF: John Salmons...Luke Walton...Patrick Ewing Jr.
PF: Lamar Odom...Jason Thompson...Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C: Brad Miller...Mikki Moore...Spencer Hawes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Doesn't Sac-town like Walton? I thought they were considering Walton and Farmar for Artest some time in the 06-07 season.
> 
> Odom and Walton for Artest, Thomas and Shelden Williams
> 
> ...



Id do that quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Already, the Los Angeles Lakers have inquired about Artest, according to a report in The Sacramento Bee, and there might not be a more logical destination. Exposed by the Boston Celtics in the NBA Finals, the Lakers need to get tougher and better defensively. Swapping Artest for Lamar Odom, who wilted as much as any Laker during the Finals, would be an upgrade in both areas.
> 
> Phil Jackson won three titles with Dennis Rodman, so he’s accustomed to dealing with non-conformists, as well as extraterrestrials, if one is to believe Jackson’s nickname for Vladimir Radmanovic: My Favorite Martian. Artest, too, has been accused of being from another planet. As for any ego concerns, not even Artest is bold enough to challenge Kobe Bryant’s authority in the locker room.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AmRIFyKo7GQt9AfP6vL68JA5nYcB?slug=jy-artestsummer071308&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ANY package that 
a) would get the Lakers rid of Lamar Odom;
b) would get the Lakers Ron Artest,
I'm all good for!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> In a series of e-mails he sent to ESPN.com late Saturday and early Sunday, Artest continued to lament his decision to pass on an opportunity to become a free agent July 1 by announcing that he is now representing himself without an agent and expressing hope that he will soon be traded to "a team out there that can be more committed than Sacramento to me





> But NBA front-office sources told ESPN.com on Sunday that the Lakers -- fond as they are of Artest and confident as they are that they can get the best out of him through Phil Jackson's coaching and Artest's respect for Bryant -- are reluctant to part with Odom in an Artest swap. That stance, if the Lakers hold firm, would almost certainly prompt Sacramento to look elsewhere for a trade partner.
> 
> The most consistent trade chatter involving Artest suggests that the Kings would want Odom in return for Artest and Kings forward Kenny Thomas.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3485534


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers are retarded if they think they can rape Sacramento like they raped Memphis. This is SACRAMENTO. They overvalue every one of their players. For God's sake, they signed Beno Udrih to a $30+ million deal...they're not going to give you Artest for Luke Walton and Coby frickin' Karl.

Secondly, having Odom, Artest, Gasol and Bynum on the same team is probably a nightmare waiting to happen. Not all of those guys are going to be happy splitting up so much playing time. Would Lamar really be happy getting 25mpg off the bench? Probably not, especially in his contract year.

Don't be an idiot, Mitch. Just because you take candy from a baby (Chris Wallace), it doesn't mean you can go around taking whatever you want from everyone else.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Lakers are retarded if they think they can rape Sacramento like they raped Memphis. This is SACRAMENTO. They overvalue every one of their players. For God's sake, they signed Beno Udrih to a $30+ million deal...they're not going to give you Artest for Luke Walton and Coby frickin' Karl.
> 
> Secondly, having Odom, Artest, Gasol and Bynum on the same team is probably a nightmare waiting to happen. Not all of those guys are going to be happy splitting up so much playing time. Would Lamar really be happy getting 25mpg off the bench? Probably not, especially in his contract year.
> 
> Don't be an idiot, Mitch. Just because you take candy from a baby (Chris Wallace), it doesn't mean you can go around taking whatever you want from everyone else.


 I guess you could also put blame on Bynum since his bum knee is the reason why the Lakers are hesitant. Damn you Bynum!!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Should we really be messing with the team?!

Didn't we win the stacked west and make it the finals with this roster? (And don’t forget that we took two games off the Celtics playing nothing near our best ball). 

I like the idea of Artest but that guy is cancer. Check out his track record. The chemistry on this team is great at the moment and is a key reason why we made it to the finals. Artest will destroy it. 

I don’t care what Artest says about being friends with Kobe and respecting Phil etc etc, that guy is a lunatic team destroyer. If we trade for him, it will be similar to when we made the mistake of taking on f’ing Rodman. 

'Artest is not a Laker type of player'


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The more I think about it, the more I dislike the idea of going after Artest. I would rather see the Lakers keep Odom and sign Posey to fill that "defensive stopper" role. I still like Ariza a lot and would love to see him get a chance, but apparently they're hellbent on filling that position with a higher profile player. The Andrew Bynum factor is also a big one, because if he does end up re-injuring that knee this team will be screwed without Odom. As poor as Odom is at times on defense, Kenny Thomas is ten times worse. 

They need to figure this thing out quickly, because if they are planning on acquiring Artest at any cost then it's a must that they also match Golden State's offer to Turiaf.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ii9ce said:


> I like the idea of Artest but that guy is cancer. Check out his track record. The chemistry on this team is great at the moment and is a key reason why we made it to the finals. Artest will destroy it. I don’t care what Artest says about being friends with Kobe and respecting Phil etc, that guy is a lunatic team destroyer.


I also have the same feeling about Artest. He is a solid player, but I never cared for him too much.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Artest thrives off competition. He always starts to act up when his teams start to suck. We are the lakers and arent going to suck. So Ron will play hard every night, especially if he shares a locker room with Kobe.

I surmise


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

call me crazy, but i don't mind this deal artest > odom. we don't need more offense, we need more defense. odom isn't what we need on both ends of the floor. i agree with what elcap says too, artest seems like the type of guy who will play hard if the team is winning (the way he did in indiana).

a starting lineup of:

fisher
kobe
artest
gasol
bynum

will be a pretty sick defensive unit. every guy at every position will be at least solid defensively (pau gasol doesn't get enough credit for his defense, at least against the softer players. he's known as a bad defender because he's so weak, but imo he handled KG decently well).


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I still don't understand why people are so attached to Ariza but want to get rid of Odom. If they think Ariza's defense is that good they are mistaken.

I hope Posey signs with someone else fast. People don't understand that if we had swapped Posey for Radman last year we still would have lost. If our defense is better next year it won't be because of a minor role-player like Posey or Ariza. It will be because of Bynum.

Artest is a better defender than Posey or Ariza (but not on the MJ/Pip level) and he is a more aggressive scorer than Odom. But I do understand the concerns about him, and I also know that other teams are interested in him, so I won't be upset if we don't land him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Odom will earn 14 mil next year. overpaid

Ariza will earn 3 mil next year. reasonable

That is why people love Ariza and arent too sad about Odom leaving.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I still don't understand why people are so attached to Ariza but want to get rid of Odom. If they think Ariza's defense is that good they are mistaken.
> 
> I hope Posey signs with someone else fast. People don't understand that if we had swapped Posey for Radman last year we still would have lost. If our defense is better next year it won't be because of a minor role-player like Posey or Ariza. It will be because of Bynum.
> 
> Artest is a better defender than Posey or Ariza (but not on the MJ/Pip level) and he is a more aggressive scorer than Odom. But I do understand the concerns about him, and I also know that other teams are interested in him, so I won't be upset if we don't land him.


Posey would easily be the best perimeter defender on our team. Pierce was too strong for any of our guys. Posey matches that strength. And no, if we had Posey in the Finals, we would have won. Not just because we would have had him, but also because the Celtics wouldn't.

If we could get Posey and dump Radman or Walton, I'd ready to start scheduling a trip to Figueroa for a parade next summer. The guy is not afraid, he's tough as nails and he is a winner.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Odom will earn 14 mil next year. overpaid
> 
> Ariza will earn 3 mil next year. reasonable
> 
> That is why people love Ariza and arent too sad about Odom leaving.


I think the salary has very little to do with it. The players that people want to swap Odom for make a lot more than Ariza.

I haven't heard many people argue that Odom should be traded because he makes too much money. They want him gone because they don't think he defends well or shoots the 3pter well. But Ariza is an even worse shooter and is quickly becoming an overrated defender.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Posey would easily be the best perimeter defender on our team. Pierce was too strong for any of our guys. Posey matches that strength. And no, if we had Posey in the Finals, we would have won. Not just because we would have had him, but also because the Celtics wouldn't.
> 
> If we could get Posey and dump Radman or Walton, I'd ready to start scheduling a trip to Figueroa for a parade next summer. The guy is not afraid, he's tough as nails and he is a winner.


Posey never struck me as being particularly strong. I think Pierce would have had his way with him.

He just happened to get hot against us in the Finals. He only shot 31% from 3pt range against the Pistons. 

He plays hard, but I don't see any impressive toughness in his game. Unless you consider cheap shots and dirty plays toughness. The winner argument is garbage. He played on some pretty terrible teams in his career. The only thing that got him a title was his HOF teammates. We need fewer players like that and more players that can help Kobe not rely on him.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think the salary has very little to do with it. The players that people want to swap Odom for make a lot more than Ariza.
> 
> I haven't heard many people argue that Odom should be traded because he makes too much money. They want him gone because they don't think he defends well or shoots the 3pter well. But Ariza is an even worse shooter and is quickly becoming an overrated defender.


But they make less than Odom. I dont get what u mean.

I still think Ariza should be a backup, but i would also rather have a better shooter and perimeter defender than Odom.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Posey never struck me as being particularly strong. I think Pierce would have had his way with him.
> 
> He just happened to get hot against us in the Finals. He only shot 31% from 3pt range against the Pistons.
> 
> He plays hard, but I don't see any impressive toughness in his game. Unless you consider cheap shots and dirty plays toughness. The winner argument is garbage. He played on some pretty terrible teams in his career. The only thing that got him a title was his HOF teammates. We need fewer players like that and more players that can help Kobe not rely on him.


I think Posey got way overpaid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I think Posey got way overpaid.


Agreed. His value was way over-inflated.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Scott Howard-Cooper breaks down trade possibilities...

The other Lakers-Kings trade that would work



> This is the potential compromise. Kenny Thomas out, Shelden Williams and Quincy Douby in. No difference to the Kings in lineup impact, big difference to the Lakers in money.
> 
> It's still Ron Artest for Lamar Odom at the bottom line, except the salary-cap ballast has changed and the Lakers, in this version that will undoubtedly be discussed between the teams, if it hasn't been already, get away from Thomas and his $17.3375 million due the next two seasons. For a team paying the dollar-for-dollar luxury tax, as L.A. is, that's actually a $34.675-million hit for Thomas. You can see the hesitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

damn...that sounds like that possibility just got new life...except that it doesnt sound like he is reporting a rumor...just giving his own scenario


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Uh, yeah, it's much better for the Lakers. Maybe that's why the Kings aren't going for it? Why would they want to give up on two young players with potential in order to make the cap hit softer for the Lakers, when they can stick to their hard line approach and insist that the Lakers take on Thomas' contract? They aren't going anywhere this year, so there's no need for them to make a deal right now. They have what the Lakers apparently want (badly), so they hold all the cards. SHC cracks me up, he sounds like a delusional Lakers homer with that piece.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ultimately the maloof will trade artest before the season start. they dont want any distractions starting a new season. whether the lakers can salvage a better deal will depend on what other teams are offering for artest. i heard the dallas supposedly offered bass and stackhouse which is a pretty **** offer compared to odom IMO. lets see how this plays out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings aren't going to give Sheldon, Douby, and Artest for Odom... That's just stupidity on their part. The reason they want to give away Thomas is for a salary dump. The only reason they'll deal with the Lakers is because they can take on the contract and get an expiring as well. That trade idea is possible numbers wise, but not logic wise.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Scott Howard-Cooper breaks down trade possibilities...
> 
> The other Lakers-Kings trade that would work


Id that trade and id throw in Mihm as well. Then sign a cheap back up big like Kwame or Elson and wed be fine


----------

